# Police Officer Daryl Raetz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Daryl Raetz*

Phoenix Police Department, Arizona

End of Watch: Sunday, May 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 29
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 5/19/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Police Officer Daryl Raetz was struck and killed by an SUV while making an arrest for DUI.

At approximately 3:30 am Officer Raetz, along with several other officers, was processing a DUI suspect on the side of road when a passing SUV struck Officer Raetz. He was transported to St. Joseph's Hospital where he died.

The driver of the SUV fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Raetz was a veteran of the Iraq war and had served with the Phoenix Police Department for six years. He is survived by his wife and child.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Phoenix Police Department
620 W. Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7626

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21784-police-officer-daryl-raetz#ixzz2TmOv5JIu


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Raetz


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Raetz


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

